# It was time :(



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My Mom just told me that she took her kitty, Minnie, in to have her PTS this morning. She got her from a shelter as an older kitty (at least 10 years old, I think) with medical problems, but my Mom has taken care of her and medicated her for the past three years. Her problems became worse lately and someone has been coming by and giving her shots several times a week. But for the past two days, Minnie seemed like she was actually in pain, not being able to really walk on her own, and it was time.  

Not many people would take in an older cat with health issues. My Mom knew what she was doing, but her heart is broken.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry about your Mom's kitty. It is always so hard to have to make the ultimate decision.

(((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Leazie.

At the time, I wasn't a "cat person" and couldn't understand why she would take an older cat with health problems, but now I understand. :luv


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm sorry about Minnie  
She gave her such a great life :heart


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

aww, it's wonderful that your mom provided an older kitty with a second chance at life! I am sorry for her loss. I am sending her big internet hugs for comfort. Her kitty was so much better off for having known her!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

for your Mom & Minnie. It's was great of her to give Minnie a loving home in her last few years. I'm sure she appreciated it more than your Mom will ever know.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words.

My Mom feels awful that she couldn't bear to be with Minnie in her final moments. Her friend stayed and then she and the vet came out and consoled my Mom.  I told her she did everything she needed to just by taking Minnie home from the shelter.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your poor Mom. She should just be proud of herself for the wonderful last years that she gave Minnie.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Marie. Your mother was much braver than I am. She's such a kind woman to care for an ill kitty, knowing what she would have to face. 

I truly believe that our loving God has a special place for our beloved pets. They are His little creatures, and you know that God knows every sparrow that falls. I believe that Minnie is young and playful again, and that your mother and she will be reunited. Until then, may God bless all of you and give you peace. Let Him carry you when you don't have the strength to bear your burdens. 

Perhaps it would comfort your mother to know that many of us care about her and are mourning with her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Jeanie. I told her I shared her story with my cat friends  and that she should feel good about taking Minnie home and loving her so much.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Your mother must be a wonderful person. The Cat Gods must love her.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

What a big heart she must have to take on an older kitty with health problems. She gave Minnie a chance to live her last years with love and comfort. What a selfless thing she did for Minnie and I'm sure she knew it, too! I'm sorry for the loss.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a great thing your mother did in taking care of Minnie, even though she was ill. I'm so sorry for her loss.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

So sorry for you, but glad the kitty got lucky and had lots of love.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I sent your messages to my Mom and she said it made her cry, but in a good way. 

I'm just sad because she doesn't want another kitty and I hate that she'll be by herself now.  Maybe she'll fall in love with a kitty on Craigslist after a while. We *are *related, after all. :wink:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... Poor little Minnie. Sounds like your Mom did the absolute best for Minnie during her life... Tell her how sorry I am ... it's a very hard decision to make. RIP sweet Minnie.... :angel


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about Minnie. I'm sure with some time, she'll want to adopt another kitty again


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Kim and Janice. I'm not sure she'll get another. I think if she does, it will just happen out of the blue, not planned. But that's okay, too.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i think a majority of people do not want another animal after a loss. The loss is so huge. 
After my first horse died i thought i would never ever be able to have another horse. Then after many, many days of grieving i came to realize how happy Tucker(the horse) made me. I knew that another horse could make me just as happy. I was right i love my new horse just as much. I know that Tucker is at peace now.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, I'm so sorry, Marie  I'm glad Minnie had a good life with your mom, which is really special. I'm sure she will open her heart and home to a new friend when she is ready.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Give mom giant hugs! It is so hard when our baby's time is over. Minnie loves her and knows she did so much for her. RIP dear Minnie!


----------

